# I'm New-here's my story



## wannabepainfree (Mar 16, 2004)

So, for a while i've been looking for a support group of some sort, and since I haven't found one in my area i figured the internet was my best bet. I've been living with IBS for almost eight years, five of that was undiagnosed. I guess you could say it was my life for those five years, but once i put a name to my pain, i didn't let it control me anymore. i found inner strength to cope. although i've had my many ups and downs, (recently i was quite down) i'm coming up now and am looking for a good diet to live by, one to keep me regular and pain free. Got any ideas or know someone who does? Have any questions for me? I'm open to everything. talk to you later


----------

